# N.V. Raw Frozen Chicken RECALL



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*US: Nature's Variety expands nationwide voluntary recall to include all Raw Frozen Chicken Diets with any 'best if used by' date on or before 2/5/11*

08.mar.10
*
Nature's Variety*

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-used-by-date-on-or-before-2511-86937957.html

LINCOLN, Neb. -- Nature's Variety has expanded its voluntary recall of Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diets for dogs and cats to include the "Best If Used By" dates of 10/29/10 and 11/9/10 because these products may be contaminated with Salmonella.

Salmonella can affect animals and there is risk to humans from handling contaminated pet products. People handling pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with the product or any surfaces exposed to these products.

Healthy people infected with Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. Rarely, Salmonella can result in more serious ailments, including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation, and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers.

Pets with Salmonella infections may become lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever, or vomiting. Some pets may experience only a decreased appetite, fever, or abdominal pain. If your pet has consumed any of the affected products and is experiencing any of these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

*The recall includes the following products with a "Best If Used By" date of 10/29/10 or 11/9/10:
UPC#7 69949 60131 9 - Chicken Formula 0.75 lb trial sized medallions
UPC#7 69949 60130 2 - Chicken Formula 3 lb medallions
UPC#7 69949 60120 3 - Chicken Formula 6 lb patties
UPC#7 69949 60121 0 - Chicken Formula 2 lb single chubs *

In an abundance of caution, Nature's Variety has also chosen to expand this voluntary *recall to include all Chicken Formula and Organic Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diets for dogs and cats with any "Best If Used By" date on or before 2/5/11.*

Nature's Variety has elected to clear the market of raw frozen chicken diets as it implements a state-of-the- art new food safety process called High Pressure Pasteurization for use on all Nature's Variety Raw Frozen Diets.
The products included in the expanded recall are any Chicken Formula or Organic Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diet with a "Best If Used By" date on or before 2/5/11, including:

UPC#7 69949 60131 9 - Chicken Formula 0.75 lb trial sized medallions
UPC#7 69949 60130 2 - Chicken Formula 3 lb medallions
UPC#7 69949 60120 3 - Chicken Formula 6 lb patties
UPC#7 69949 60121 0 - Chicken Formula 2 lb single chubs 
UPC#7 69949 50121 3 - Chicken Formula 12 lb case of chubs
UPC#7 69949 60137 1 - Organic Chicken Formula 3 lb medallions
UPC#7 69949 60127 2 - Organic Chicken Formula 6 lb patties

The "Best If Used By" date is located on the back of the package above the safe handling instructions. The affected product was distributed through retail stores and internet sales in the United States and Canada.

No other Raw Frozen Diets are involved in this expansion other than chicken, and no other Nature's Variety products are involved.

Nature's Variety now uses High Pressure Pasteurization on their Raw Frozen Diets as a unique process to kill pathogenic bacteria through high-pressure, water-based technology. Having incorporated this state-of-the- art technology on a portion of their raw product offerings in late 2009, Nature's Variety was able to confidently implement the process universally on all Raw Frozen Diets after the 2/11/10 recall in order to enhance food safety. Nature's Variety also utilizes a test and hold protocol to ensure that all High Pressure Pasteurized Raw Frozen Diets test negative for harmful bacteria before being released for sale.

"Nature's Variety believes replacing all raw frozen chicken products on the market with new raw frozen chicken products that use High Pressure Pasteurization is an important and responsible step in order to reinforce consumer confidence and trust," stated Reed Howlett, CEO of Nature's Variety. "By recalling all raw frozen chicken products with 'Best If Used By' dates on or before 2/5/11, we can provide our pet parents with new raw frozen chicken products that have been processed through High Pressure Pasteurization. Adopting High Pressure Pasteurization is an important step to ensure that our products meet the strictest quality and food safety standards."

Howlett stated, "Our commitment to consumers in the future is the same as it's been in the past - to offer Raw Frozen Diets made from the highest quality ingredients, made in our own plant in the Midwest, by people who care deeply about pet nutrition, health, and happiness."

If you are a consumer and have purchased one of these products, please return the unopened product to your retailer for a full refund or replacement. If your package has been opened, please dispose of the raw food in a safe manner by securing it in a covered trash receptacle. Then, bring your receipt (or the empty package in a sealed bag) to your local retailer for a full refund or replacement.

Consumers with additional questions can call the Nature's Variety dedicated Customer Care line 24 hours a day, 7 days a week at 800-374-3142. For additional resources about High Pressure Pasteurization or other Nature's Variety food safety protocols, visit www.naturesvariety. com.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Marj. I know a lot of members use the NV


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for putting this out there again Marj! I took mine back yesterday and the feed store didn't even know about this one. He had to verify it because NV didn't let him know! It is really upsetting me that this is not all over the news.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Again", Carole? Did I or some other member already post about this? Ooops! LOL 
I just saw this on the Cdn. Hav yahoo list today. 

We used to carry these at the store I work at, but as of Jan. last year, 2009, we stopped due to the company's huge price increase.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, it never hurts to post things like this a lot. Dave posted it a few days ago. In the states...the price of NV went back down in about January after a huge increase last fall.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Darn! I did try to find something about this, but you know how it is with so many posts to plow through. Looking for a thread in "General Discussion" is like trying to find a needle in a haystack! :frusty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Darn! I did try to find something about this, but you know how it is with so many posts to plow through. Looking for a thread in "General Discussion" is like trying to find a needle in a haystack! :frusty:


I think he posted it in the "health issues" forum.

I'm just thinking you've been working too much and aren't able to check here often enough to keep up Any chance you can quit your job? We need you! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Leslie! Thank you. Many days, I too feel like I'd much rather be on here than at work. Too bad they don't have internet at the store!!


----------

